# Rows in a row



## tbow388 (Mar 19, 2014)

We'll here is the start of the garden this year.

Cotton compost buried in the rows.ancient Mississippi secret.










Mississippi Wood Slayer


----------



## hedge hog (Mar 24, 2014)

been trying to figure out what to do with them !


----------



## ky044 (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice and straight looks good


----------



## tbow388 (Apr 15, 2014)

ky044 said:


> Nice and straight looks good



My wife says I'm anal. I use a string!


----------



## ky044 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that..... My granny's dad used to whoop her is the rows she layed off was crooked


----------



## chuckwood (Jun 13, 2014)

tbow388 said:


> My wife says I'm anal. I use a string!



Your wife don't know that God hates rows that ain't straight. And besides, straight rows make it a lot easier when it comes time to use the tiller. I'm not in cotton country so I use leaves. Once all the mulch is down, you're pretty much done except for pulling a few weeds here and there.


----------

